# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [ CR 8.5 ] explication sur shared numbervar!!

## abdel6908

slt tous le monde, 


je bosse sur crystal report 8.5 et j'aurai voulu savoir la signification de 
shared numbervar , variable partag ou global? mais a quoi sert elle?
Sur un etat que je suis en train de modifier, j'ai un champs de formule 
avec ce code ; 



```

```

Mais je n'arrive pas  voir que reprsente Mt_Sup25, et je n'arrive pas  trouver sa valeur. Dois je ouvrir tout les champs de formule pour voir ce que represente cet variable??

merci d'avance

Balises [code] ajoutes par L.nico
merci d'y penser  l'avenir

----------


## L.nico

Peut-tre qu'une petite recherche avance sur le forum te permettrait d'en savoir plus .....  ::wink::

----------


## abdel6908

j'ai fait une rechercher sur tous le forum avec shared numbervar  comme mot cl mais je n'ai pas trouv une rponse  ma question a moi que je dois chercher dans les 50 pages du forums post par post?

----------


## L.nico

Et une recherche avec *Shared* uniquement   ::?: :

----------


## abdel6908

dsol , tu avais raison, la prochaine fois jferai ca avan de poser une question. 

donc si g bien compri et si tu peu me confirmer stoplai, "shared numbervar "
sert  passer des variable entre etat et sous etats et "evaluateafter"  faire des calculs apres l'execution d'un tats??
est ce bien cela???
dans ce cas pour voir ce que reprsente mes variables , je doi voir tous mes sous tats?

merci pour ton aide.  ::P:

----------


## L.nico

Pas grave, tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois ....
Je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui !  ::D:  

Une variable *Shared* est une variable partage entre l'etat et tous ses sous-etats,
donc elle peut-tre alimente n'importe o !
C'est trs pratique pour rcuprer une valeur calcule dans un
sous-tat et l'utiliser dans l'etat principal.

Je me mfie par contre de l'utilisation de *EvaluateAfter*,
il vaut mieux te fier  l'ordre squentiel de tes sections
pour l'evaluation de tes variables, mais je pense que EvaluateAfter
doit fonctionner pour indiquer  Crystal qu'il doit valuer
la formule X avant la formule y si elles sont toutes les 2
dans la section Z.

Bonne suite.

----------


## abdel6908

c'est fait,
sinon merci pour tes rponses, tu m'a t d'une grande aide.

a plus :o

----------

